# QUEST German Job Seeker Visa



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

I am new guy here to know about German Job seeker VISA.

Profile:

Education : Master of computer applications
Experience : 6+ in IT Industry
Designation: Software Analyst

1) How can I apply for this ?
2) what are the minimum requirements?
3) Do we need German language efficiency?
4) How much the income we need ?

Regards
Shebeer


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Shebeer said:


> I am new guy here to know about German Job seeker VISA.
> 
> Profile:
> 
> ...


Which country will you be applying from?


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

I am from India


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Shebeer said:


> I am from India


Did you check on the Anabin database whether your degree is recognised as equivalent to a German university degree?

https://india.diplo.de/blob/1871162/348fb243cbdefa1f03ee3f3040ec1ac0/jobseeker-data.pdf

Apart from the degree/experience requirements, you need:

- enough money (preferably in a blocked account in Germany) to cover your living expenses in Germany for six months.

- health insurance for your entire stay in Germany (=six months)

- Accommodation in Germany

- German language skills are not a must but a big plus point

Have you tried applying for suitable jobs from India before trying for this very expensive visa?

Most refusals we see on this forum are because the applicant did not do enough research/did not substantiate why they want to work in Germany/how they would cope with the culture, etc.


What do you mean by how much income is needed?

Before applying or when receiving a job offer?


----------



## backlight (Sep 24, 2014)

ALKB said:


> Did you check on the Anabin database whether your degree is recognised as equivalent to a German university degree?
> 
> https://india.diplo.de/blob/1871162/348fb243cbdefa1f03ee3f3040ec1ac0/jobseeker-data.pdf
> 
> ...


Hi ALKB,

I am Mechanical Engineer with 7 years experience in power industry, and will be applying from South Africa.

I know very little German just to get around and have been there a few times already.

However don't have an official B1/B2, no certs.

Will I get a chance, I hear Germany is mostly interested in Software engineers and medical practitioners. Do you think I stand any chance to get this visa?

Regards


----------



## KayJay79 (Apr 16, 2020)

*Guide*

Hello,

There is a huge worldwide interest in educated people to live and work in Germany.

Unfortunately, the procedure in Germany for any type of visa leads to many crucial errors when applying for foreigners.

But maybe this Guide can help you:
https:// shrinkme.io/ GermanJobSeeker
(delete the space inbetween when searching)

Regards


----------

